# Solved: Audio Drivers



## Nela (Jan 18, 2009)

Here I am again asking for help . After I reinstalled windows xp on my pc and did all the updates , now I need audio devices because when I go to CONTROL PANEL->SOUNDS, SPEECH, AUDIO DEVICES->DEVICE VOLUME is on low and gray so I can not move the volume to hear out the speekers. So I did a "Sound Troubleshooter" and this is what I found: "Have you installed signed drivers for your sound device?" I don't think I have it. I went online looking for it, but is for sale, where can I find free drivers? Thank you.


----------



## pjhutch (Aug 23, 2005)

Can you provide the hardware specs for your PC? 
In device manager, for the Multimedia Audio device, open the properties can click on Details and for the Device ID, state the long string below e.g. PCI/VEN_ ....


----------



## Nela (Jan 18, 2009)

In device manager, I don't have Multimedia Audio device. Under Sound, video and game controllers... all I have is: audio codecs, legacy audio drivers, legacy video capture devices, media control devices, unimodem half-duplex audio device, and video codecs. Please advice.


----------



## Nela (Jan 18, 2009)

PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D5&SUBSYS_019D1028&REV_02\3&172E68DD&0&FD
I found it under: OTHER DEVICES->MULTIMEDIA AUDIO CONTROLLER PROPERTIES.


----------



## SuddenQ (Jan 25, 2009)

Please mention your PC Make & Model. Do you have the driver CD with you?

-SuddenQ


----------



## Nela (Jan 18, 2009)

I have a Dell, Dimension 3000 and I do not have the CD.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Its a Dell ADI 198x Integrated Audio device for the Dimension 3000, d/l driver from:
http://tinyurl.com/2sw9cn


----------



## Nela (Jan 18, 2009)

The site is not working, at first it gave me an error 500, and after that when I tried again it said: "The server at tinyurl.com is taking too long to respond." I will try it again tomorrow. Thank you


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Try the full address instead:
http://support.euro.dell.com/suppor...emID=DIM_CEL_3000&os=WW1&osl=en&catid=&impid=


----------



## Nela (Jan 18, 2009)

I did. I went to the site, from there went to the audio option->analog devices driver->download now. It downloaded R94481 driver and everything is still gray


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Check Device Manager, are there any Unknown Devices or devices with no driver listed?
Also make sure that the Windows Audio or Windows Audio Endpoint Builder services have started (see services.msc) if using Vista?


----------



## Nela (Jan 18, 2009)

I checked Device Manager, went to* Sound, video and game controllers*.

I right-clicked on *Audio Codecs* sound device, and then clicked *Properties*, the name of the location is *Unknown *and the device usage is gray, can not enable it. 
I right-clicked on *Legacy Audio Drivers *and then clicked *Properties,*the name of the location is *Unknown *and the device usage is gray, can not enable it. 
I right-clicked on *Media Control Devices, *and then clicked *Properties,*the name of the location is *Unknown *and the device usage is gray, can not enable it.

I right-clicked on *SoundMAX Integrated Digital Audio, *and then clicked *Properties,*the name of the location is* PCI bus 0, device 31, function 5 *and the device usage is *enable* . So I right-clicked on *SoundMAX Integrated Digital Audio, *then *Scan for hardware changes, *the *Found New Hardware Wizard *( it said: *this wizard helps you install software for CIF SINGLE CHIP*) came on and I clicked on *Install the software automatically. *After a while the message: *The hardware was not installed because the wizard can not find the necessary software *(
_the same thing happened when I repeated the above steps__ to UNIMODEM HALF-DUPLEX AUDIO DEVICE_).

Please advice further actions.
Thank you,
Nela


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

CIF Single Chip is for a Webcam driver from here:
http://members.driverguide.com/driver/detail.php?driverid=757425

You can find drivers for other devices here as well.


----------



## Nela (Jan 18, 2009)

The weirdest thing, over a week ago my cousin sent me an program application and what that does it pretty much delivers a written message with flying letters all over the screen. When I first received it, it did not have any sound, but when I opened it last night the music came on and I was able to listen to it. So I went on youtube.com to see if I can listen to a video song from there, but back to the same problem, will not play the sound. HELP.


----------



## PCHero (Jan 30, 2009)

When was sound stop working, did you download any software programs before your sound not working
There may be times that malicious software cause this kind of problems but this is just a guess.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Besides drivers (have you managed to get all your drivers yet?), you can check the Volume and mute settings. To view sound volume, either open volume mixer (sndvol.exe) or the one provided by the driver. Make sure the level is set high enough and none of the channels are muted.


----------



## Nela (Jan 18, 2009)

The sound stoped working when I reinstalled windows xp. I also reinstalled all drivers, but appereantly I am missing the sound driver. Anyone...I need your help figuring this out. Any help apreciated.

Thank you,
Nela


----------



## Nela (Jan 18, 2009)

The sound stoped working when I reinstalled windows xp. I also reinstalled all drivers, but appereantly I am missing the sound driver. Anyone...I need your help figuring this out. Any help apreciated.

Thank you,
Nela


----------



## Nela (Jan 18, 2009)

PETERH40: In order for me to check everything you suggested, please give me directions because I don't know where to start. Highly appreciated.


----------



## Nela (Jan 18, 2009)

Another wird thing, I just found out that I can play music from internet radio, but not from youtube, or myspace. Wow.... any thoughts on this one?


----------



## Nela (Jan 18, 2009)

What I meant to say I hear music from internet radio but nothing comes out of my speakers when I trie to listen to youtube


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Maybe your sound card -is- working, but YouTube is the problem?! See this article:

http://www.geek.com/articles/news/youtube-starts-disabling-music-video-audio-20090115/


----------



## Nela (Jan 18, 2009)

Ok, I read the article but is not just that. I have my own videos on the comp. that will not play sound or even other sites like myspace, hi5, or even my own cds. I can not hear sound.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Ok, lets starts from beginning again. What do you see in Device Manager? Are there any Unknown Devices listed? If not, is there an entry where it has a yellow exclamation mark next to it. A screen shot or two would be helpful.


----------



## Nela (Jan 18, 2009)

I checked Device Manager, went to* Sound, video and game controllers*:
*Audio Codecs* - the location is *Unknown, *device usage: gray, can not enable it. 
*Legacy Audio Drivers *- the location is *Unknown, *device usage: gray, can not enable it. 
*Media Control Devices -* the location is *Unknown,* device usage: gray, can not enable it.
*SoundMAX Integrated Digital Audio -* the location is: * PCI bus 0, device 31, function 5,* the device usage is *enable*. *
Unimodem Half-Duplex Audio Device - *the location is:* on Conexant D850 56K V.9x DFVc Modem,* the device usage is *enable.*

There are no entries where it has a yellow exclamation mark next to it.
How do I do "A screen shot" ?

Please advice further actions.
Thank you,
Nela


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Right, your sound driver is the 'SoundMAX Integrated Digital Audio' which sounds to be loaded and enabled. You can ignore the other entries as those are less important.

To do a screen shot press the PrtScn button (for a window, press ALT + PrtScn) and open a paint package and Paste the screen shot as a new image. You can then save it to disk and upload here if you wish.

Next thing to check is to see if the sound card is working.
1. Start, Settings, Control Panel, 
2. Sounds, Speech and Audio Devices
3. Sounds and Audio Devices
4. On Volume tab, make sure Mute is un-ticked and Volume is about half way or so
5. On Sounds tab, click on Asterick sound in Program events and click on Play (>) button, if you can hear it, then the sound card is working.
6. On Audio tab, make sure that Sound Playback is enabled. Check volume level
7. On Voice tab, make sure that Voice Playback is enabled. Check volume level.
8. Click OK when done.


----------



## Nela (Jan 18, 2009)

So I went to:
1. Start, Settings, Control Panel, 
2. Sounds, Speech and Audio Devices
3. Sounds and Audio Devices
4. On Volume tab, Mute and Volume both are grayed out. On top of the window it says: NO AUDIO DEVICE. 
5. On Sounds tab, i clicked on Asterick sound in Program events and clicked on Play (>) button, only to read the following message: WINDOWS CANNOT PLAY THE SOUND %SYSTEMROOT%\MEDIA\WINDOWSSPERROR.WAV. YOUR SOUND CARD MAY BE IN USE. There are different options for sounds but it did not play none.
6. On Audio tab, Sound Playback is enabled, but it was on: MODEM #0 LINE PLAYBACK so I changed it to SOUNDMAX DIGITAL AUDIO and clicked apply, then went back to sounds and I clicked the play button and it worked . So thats what it was wrong. I went right of way on youtube and I hear sound.

Thank you so much, highly appreciated.
:up:
Nela


----------

